# Painting On a Punch Studio Box?



## officerripley (Nov 3, 2022)

Does anyone in the group own any Punch Studio items and have you ever done any painting on parts? Reason I'm asking is, I want a Punch Studio jewelry box which they unfortunately no longer make. I've got my eye on this used one on eBay:



It's used but looks in good condition and the seller has 100% positive feedback. The style I'd really love to find it in is called Seascape  or similar (here's a tissue box cover I've got in Seascape):





So I'd love to find the jewelry box in that above Seascape one or maybe the Peacock one (I love a lot of blue and cool colors) but even though I set up searches for it on eBay, Etsy, Poshmark, Mercari and Amazon, no luck. They discontinued the jewelry boxes a long time ago, mostly only make stationery, greeting cards, and drawer liners now.

So. Do you think I could paint over those darn yellow (not my favorite color) flowers on the box that eBay's got for sale? I was thinking a pale lavender? And I wonder what kind of paint would work best? Would a "Lilac" Sharpie work maybe? (Some listings call these Punch Studio products papier mache.)

Any advice appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Jace (Nov 4, 2022)

Have you tried Poshmark... there's different things on that site. 

Good Luck!


----------



## officerripley (Nov 4, 2022)

Jace said:


> Have you tried Poshmark... there's different things on that site.
> 
> Good Luck!


Yeah, as I said above, I've tried eBay, Etsy, Poshmark, Mercari and Amazon, no luck. I think I'm going to go ahead and buy the one from eBay and see if I can cover up the ugly yellow flowers, maybe with scrapbooking stickers. And I'll keep my eyes open for a prettier version of the box but doubt I'll ever see one since they discontinued them some time ago. (The more I think about it, I think I'll have better luck covering up the yellow flowers with stickers instead of trying to paint them.)


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 4, 2022)

Don't hold me to this, but when I have needed to cover something, as you are wanting to do- I have to paint it White and then put the color I want over the white.

Some thin, not too thin acrylic paint may work.  Do you have any of that old stuff that was used to cover Typos, Liquid Paper I think it was called, that's white.

Before I would try this on the actual box, I would try it on some paper or a paper plate and see if there was any bleed through of a color.  Also, not sure how much texture would show.

Good luck those are pretty boxes.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 4, 2022)

Thanks, Owlivia! I do have some white Liquid Paper (I use it for crafts a lot). I'll try it!


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 5, 2022)

You're very welcome.  Hope it works, let us know.


----------



## Jules (Nov 5, 2022)

Go ahead and buy it.  You’ll kick yourself if you don’t. Maybe the colours aren’t as bright IRL or you’ll get used to them.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 6, 2022)

Jules said:


> Go ahead and buy it.  You’ll kick yourself if you don’t. Maybe the colours aren’t as bright IRL or you’ll get used to them.


I did buy it, I made an offer and the seller accepted. Also, she messaged me and said that the shipping wasn't going to cost as much so I got a little bit of $$ back there too. Can't wait to get it, lol.


----------

